# New WearOS, Samsung + Google collab



## Rocket1991

So today some details about new WearOS been announced at Google I/O.
It's a love child of Samsung and Google.
Samsung ditching Tizen and helping Google to make WearOS as much as Tizen was plus some.
So what we know?
#1 there is not much to tell in details: release date, name, solid data is still missing. Release ...Somewhere between end of this year and 2022.
#2 it's all new. literally. New look, new gestures, all new fitness and health tracking (courtesy of Samsung and Fitbit).
#3 all new way system works. Finally it won't run CPU at 100% all the time especially if all it need to do sleep tracking. IT learned all tricks Tizen had.





You can read more about it here.

Bad news for Galaxy 3 watch owners it will remain on Tizen (or these are good news) and support will given for upcoming 3 years. 
Are you excited?
I actually am. WearOS behaving like Tizen is a good thing. WearOS getting all proper fitness tracking and health tracking is also great! I will fill more on it later.
Enjoy!


----------



## BarracksSi

Rocket1991 said:


> Samsung ditching Tizen and helping Google to make WearOS as much as Tizen was plus some.


That's a big deal. Tizen was the only reasonable choice for someone who didn't like WearOS and also didn't want to switch to Apple. Samsung should've had the resources to keep it going, too.

But holy crap, they pilfered a lot of style from Apple, too. Like, it basically looks like a round version of the Apple Watch. All the Workout icons are the same damned thing. They haven't had an original thought since before 2008.


----------



## Rocket1991

BarracksSi said:


> That's a big deal. Tizen was the only reasonable choice for someone who didn't like WearOS and also didn't want to switch to Apple. Samsung should've had the resources to keep it going, too.
> 
> But holy crap, they pilfered a lot of style from Apple, too. Like, it basically looks like a round version of the Apple Watch. All the Workout icons are the same damned thing. They haven't had an original thought since before 2008.


Samsung started to get lame in software in a recent times. Functionality is gone, hardware function like EKG function never came and support tells you to format your watch. Yes in many markets functions been incorporated into separate app but in Canada it not to be seen since 2019. Even Watch 3 still don't deliver full spec list. 
So i am very hesitant to buy WearOS Samsung at premium price. I can tolerate some undelivered functions at fraction of the price but been test pilot after paying premium .... not any more.


----------



## Rocket1991

For now we don't know any details and watch shown by the end of the clip (not the CGI one) is Galaxy Watch 3 running Tizen. 5.5 flavor of it.
I still don't see anything solid in announcements it was more of reminder yes we here. some features are scheduled for October, some for next 2022 year and so far time will tell.
Many smartwatches share some kind of similarity because there is so much to display on so little screen. WearOS (fossil, TAG) and Apple have smart crown and Samsung has bezel action. In the end it does same to the interface. 
Despite similarity i would say what saw in apps Apple shows far more thought about end used and how he/she will use watch. Google is in the bottom and i see trendy programmer running simulation on his desktop and never actually using it in the watch. Some things are outright awful.

Samsung interest is probably in tighter integration with Android and having some licensing deals. I don't think Samsung will give away anything for free without any exclusivity. 

Time will tell.

Another big question for me is who and how will get update. How it goin to work. Fossil i sure will get it in time they usually among first to distribute. Not without glitches though. But what about rest?

Again time will tell.


----------



## BarracksSi

Rocket1991 said:


> I still don't see anything solid in announcements it was more of reminder yes we here. some features are scheduled for October, some for next 2022 year and so far time will tell.


Ugh. I've never liked how some companies choose to trickle out details of unfinished products. It devalues whatever they have for sale now, and it can promise features that never get delivered. If I were in the market and still trying to decide on what to get, and I saw this news, why should I settle for any of the current versions?


----------



## Rocket1991

BarracksSi said:


> Ugh. I've never liked how some companies choose to trickle out details of unfinished products. It devalues whatever they have for sale now, and it can promise features that never get delivered. If I were in the market and still trying to decide on what to get, and I saw this news, why should I settle for any of the current versions?


Same here. I would consider current WearOS device (at steep discount) in hopes it will get new soft but not current Tizen (Active2 or Watch 3). Apple policy is more uniform and i like it.

My view of watches i own is very pragmatic and i won't boast yeah they are 100% good (because i own them). There are con's and pros. And uncertainty in software, undelivered functionality is huge bummer. One of my advices to choose smartwatch is if it's not there now. Screw it. Get another one.

Software is the most important part of any smartwatch experience and i been drumming about it for years now. Still needed. People who into just watches don't understand how whole dynamic of smartwatch market goes and how getting older SOC today may limit your potential use of smartwatch if manufacturer/google decide to put soft which is optimized for new one and it may/will render your device which used to work without glitch into simple watch mode. And there is nothing cool about it. Or for some reason Samsung decides to remove total calorie burned from software and you either need to scramble for 3d party or again live without it and spend months with support for no avail. These are bad examples. Good example you buy any current WearOS device install app and you get ABC watch. Presto. Don't like look ... make it any look you like.

As much as software is distant from hardware watch discussions i will try to bring it more and more here.

I do feel it's very important part of owning smartwatch to know what you can do.


----------



## BarracksSi

Rocket1991 said:


> Software is the most important part of any smartwatch experience and i been drumming about it for years now. Still needed. People who into just watches don't understand how whole dynamic of smartwatch market goes...


I feel like most traditional watch brands don't get it, either. Swatch said they were going to build a smartwatch of their own, OS and all, from the ground up - how long ago? Five or six years? I'll give them another ten years to figure it out, but I have little faith that they'll succeed.


----------



## Rocket1991

BarracksSi said:


> I feel like most traditional watch brands don't get it, either. Swatch said they were going to build a smartwatch of their own, OS and all, from the ground up - how long ago? Five or six years? I'll give them another ten years to figure it out, but I have little faith that they'll succeed.


Tissot/Swatch put out one of the first smartwatches back in the days but it been dead long time ago. Swatch group building WearOS based products because it makes sense and it's easy. don't think they will build anything of their own. Apart from T-touch like hybrid devices.


https://www.watchonista.com/articles/vintage/swatch-paparazzi-very-first-smartwatch#:~:text=The%20Paparazzi%20was%20the%20successor,was%20available%20in%204%20colors


----------



## ronalddheld

If Samsung is working with Google on the next WearOS version, shouldn't Samsung watchs get the update before other smsrtwatches do?


----------



## Rocket1991

ronalddheld said:


> If Samsung is working with Google on the next WearOS version, shouldn't Samsung watchs get the update before other smsrtwatches do?


They will push Watch 4 with WearOS. I don't see any technical issue with installing WearOS on any Samsung smartwatch but so far as much as limited announcement at Goolge I/O goes none of existing will get it. What will happen with updates on Galaxy Watch4.. we will see. Considering Google releases updates for all to grab at same time difference will be in amount of customization each and every manufacturer puts, testing and distribution. Whoever has more resources and uses more stock version will get it first. So far Fossil and Suunto been on forefront of updates and among these which i know Casio been last. Where Samsung will be i don't know. Samsung phones do get updates but they not the first to get them. 
Problem with WearOS so far is lack of some core functionality (fitness tracking is seriously lacking for example) which supplemented by manufacturer provided soft, thus slow updates. 
What bugs me is why Google in 6 years did not realize difference between watch use and phone use and frankly frivolous attitude toward power saving. Qualicom 3100 was capable of delivering up to 5 days in power saving modes and it never ever happened in real smartwatches. Nor proper use of dual screens been implemented. 
Another problem is how much power is allocated and where. Suunto pushed new update recently with 

Sleep (duration and stages)
Body resources (see how sleep, daily activity and stress affect your body resources throughout the day)
Daily heart rate (quickly check your current heart rate and follow a 24 hour heart rate graph to see how your heart rate changes throughout the day when you are active and when you rest)






Software updates for Suunto 7


Keep your Suunto 7 software updated for the best experience.




www.suunto.com





Which wiped half a day off battery life. 
To summarize it depends on many parameters and even Samsung don't know the answer. Yet.


----------



## BarracksSi

Meanwhile, Apple's showing what they're working on for one-handed operation (AssistiveTouch for the AW):









Apple previews powerful software updates designed for people with disabilities


Apple today announced powerful software features designed for people with mobility, vision, hearing, and cognitive disabilities.



www.apple.com


----------



## Rocket1991

Fossil announced that current models (Gen5/4) won't be getting new WearOS as update.
WearOS next (whatever it will be called) will be featured on next "premium" Fossil smartwatch featuring major (it actually quite major from 3100 to 4100 in every possible direction) hardware upgrade.
So long current Fossil models!



https://www.engadget.com/fossil-gen-5-no-wear-os-upgrade-and-gen-6-205355585.html



I can speculate on what reason behind it is. My guess will be it's 64 bit OS and apps. So older 3100 do not cut and Google not inclined to make 2 versions of it. 
Can't blame them but with amount of going on with QUALCOMM hardware all previous models based on them are doomed in this scenario.

Curiously, Casio GSW-h1000 based on 2016 Samsung may get it because it's actually 64 bit. I won't bet my money on it though. 
Potentially, all Samsung models introduced past 2018 and Gear S3 (all 64 bit) could of rocked new WearOS but Samsung is not going to do so.









Qualcomm Announces New Snapdragon Wear 4100 & 4100+: 12nm A53 Smartwatches







www.anandtech.com




3100 vs 4100.

Whole thing could be just drive to sell more "premium" and have nothing to do with hardware. Position of other manufactures on the subject will tell what is exactly going on.

So far, there is no solid info on what exactly next WearOS is.


----------



## BarracksSi

Rocket1991 said:


> I can speculate on what reason behind it is. My guess will be it's 64 bit OS and apps. So older 3100 do not cut and Google not inclined to make 2 versions of it.
> Can't blame them but with amount of going on with QUALCOMM hardware all previous models based on them are doomed in this scenario.
> 
> Curiously, Casio GSW-h1000 based on 2016 Samsung may get it because it's actually 64 bit. I won't bet my money on it though.
> Potentially, all Samsung models introduced past 2018 and Gear S3 (all 64 bit) could of rocked new WearOS but Samsung is not going to do so.
> 
> Whole thing could be just drive to sell more "premium" and have nothing to do with hardware. Position of other manufactures on the subject will tell what is exactly going on.
> 
> So far, there is no solid info on what exactly next WearOS is.


Great way to tank the value of every WearOS watch on the market today.

Wonder how TAG feels about it.


----------



## peagreen

I don't understand people complaining about Wear OS.
If your PC (laptop or desktop) is sluggish or crashes, there's no point complaining about Microsoft Windows. It's down to whichever company built your computer. The TicWatch PRO 3 from Mobvoi demonstrates that Wear OS is quite adequate if the watch makers would only use good components.
That said, I must say that I am not a fan of Mobvoi's software for tracking fitness/exercise. My favourite of those I've used so far is Huawei's Health app.


----------



## Rocket1991

peagreen said:


> I don't understand people complaining about Wear OS.
> If your PC (laptop or desktop) is sluggish or crashes, there's no point complaining about Microsoft Windows. It's down to whichever company built your computer. The TicWatch PRO 3 from Mobvoi demonstrates that Wear OS is quite adequate if the watch makers would only use good components.
> That said, I must say that I am not a fan of Mobvoi's software for tracking fitness/exercise. My favourite of those I've used so far is Huawei's Health app.


If my PC is crushing in most cases it is down to Microsoft. What more., it's not consistent on current windows contrary to Win 7 and before. Meaning same patch, same solution may work on computer 1-5 but fail on 6-7.
I am not ruling out other reasons. Yet microsoft is not innocent here.

It's not only down to components in smartwatches. They are important but software is major portion of your experience.
If software on your watch or companion part on your phone is buggy that about it. even best hardware can be rendered useless or in most cases outright annoying.

I am saying it based on my experience. At some point Samsung changed the way (soft) smartwatch pairs to the phone and connection became unstable till it dropped completely. If you rely on your phone for notifications and get annoying buzz every 5 min about phone connection lost... you don't care what kind of hardware is inside.


----------



## Rocket1991

BarracksSi said:


> Great way to tank the value of every WearOS watch on the market today.
> 
> Wonder how TAG feels about it.


Hulbolt, Movado, Bvlgari, LV may be i missed someone expensive?


----------



## Rocket1991

Funny thing. Casio at 700$ is expensive. Not TAG expensive but Movado expensive and well above major smartwatch crowd. 
My suggestion to buy cheap is partially because of such things: you don't know how long support will be and what it will bring. There is always option to flip, but i am not sure how good market is for used expensive smartwatches.
Probably on the level "sucker is born every day" cars salesmen or used swiss watch market level.


----------



## ronalddheld

Could it be just for increasing sakes, that the current watches will not get the new firmware?


----------



## Rocket1991

ronalddheld said:


> Could it be just for increasing sakes, that the current watches will not get the new firmware?


4100 is too big of update to need any kind of outside propping (if all hardware is properly manifested in software).
That why i think of 32 bit/64 bit scenario.
All mobile world is 64 bit for quite a time. Google made it mandatory since 2019 and most of modern phones have 4 GB of ram with flagships exceeding 8-12 GB.
It's 64 bit.
apple watch is 64 bit since 2018.
It brings more uniform eco system but it also nails in the coffins of older soft and devices.
It's not like watch *needs* it (still only 1 GB of RAM!) rather unification of development and use of modern software tools.


----------



## Rocket1991

It's official


https://www.engadget.com/samsung-wear-os-google-smartwatch-mobile-world-congress-165403913.html


June 28th. Samsung will show new WearOS watch! Or at least talk more details about it....

Because, so far, we don't know much about incoming WearOS i think this event worth reading about.


----------



## Rocket1991

And the rumor mill goes on


https://www.engadget.com/samsung-galaxy-watch-active-4-wear-os-leak-152254285.html


alleged renders of Samsung GW4 are surfaced.
Article also pushes the main changes will be in software... figures.
I don't think Samsung or anybody else for that mater really need to change form factor too much. Either round or rectangle with 2 buttons and bezel/crown works fine in general smartwatch.


----------



## peagreen

peagreen said:


> That said, I must say that I am not a fan of Mobvoi's software for tracking fitness/exercise. My favourite of those I've used so far is Huawei's Health app.


Mobvoi's mid-June 2021 update to their software is a vast improvement over the predecessor. 
The TicWatch PRO 3 has a Qualcomm 4100 chip, so I'm hoping it will get the new Wear OS.


----------



## peagreen

Rocket1991 said:


> So today some details about new WearOS been announced at Google I/O.
> 
> Are you excited?
> I actually am. WearOS behaving like Tizen is a good thing. WearOS getting all proper fitness tracking and health tracking is also great! I will fill more on it later.
> Enjoy!


Early warning is useful for people considering the purchase of a (new) smartwatch.
I have already noticed existing models being discounted on various websites.


----------



## ronalddheld

I will wait for new models definitely getting the new OS, versus buying a discounted one and hope it gets the new OS.


----------



## Rocket1991

peagreen said:


> Mobvoi's mid-June 2021 update to their software is a vast improvement over the predecessor.
> The TicWatch PRO 3 has a Qualcomm 4100 chip, so I'm hoping it will get the new Wear OS.


It's not a new one. probably same as Fossil or Casio GSW-h1000 which despite very outdated hardware been rocking latest and freshest WearOS build


----------



## Rocket1991

ronalddheld said:


> I will wait for new models definitely getting the new OS, versus buying a discounted one and hope it gets the new OS.


I will wait too and get new phone. Discovered that on my old Samsung S7 company limits their Health app functionality. They require Android 8 or higher. So, no new watch for me prior to getting new phone with latest and greatest.


----------



## peagreen

Rocket1991 said:


> And the rumor mill goes on
> 
> 
> https://www.engadget.com/samsung-galaxy-watch-active-4-wear-os-leak-152254285.html
> 
> 
> alleged renders of Samsung GW4 are surfaced.
> Article also pushes the main changes will be in software... figures.
> I don't think Samsung or anybody else for that mater really need to change form factor too much. Either round or rectangle with 2 buttons and bezel/crown works fine in general smartwatch.


As with everything else I wear: I have my preferences. Personally, I will never wear a rectangular watch.


----------



## peagreen

Rocket1991 said:


> It's not a new one. probably same as Fossil or Casio GSW-h1000 which despite very outdated hardware been rocking latest and freshest WearOS build


What is not a new one of what?


----------



## Rocket1991

peagreen said:


> What is not a new one of what?


Yes it's new. coincidentally it based on 2016 grade Samsung SOC and rocks 
2.27 WearOS








G-Shock GSW-H1000 Smartwatch


Wore mine today, bit underwhelmed by it TBH. Strap is flexible for sure but with the plastic buckle it feels cheap compared to my Rangeman or Frogs. Got the all black one was intending to paint the text myself however didn't know the text surroundings are textured so that would turn into a mess...




www.watchuseek.com




Strange combo indeed.


----------



## Rocket1991

So, here we go. It happened.
Several folks from Samsung and Google talked joyfully about new watch.
They call it unified Tizen-WearOS platform.
Better performance and integrations.
GW will get all WearOS apps and will have *full* integration with Android.
GW will get all google apps including maps.
GW promises better fitness tracking with higher accuracy. Whatever it means. 
Android will benefit from Samsung watch design tool.
If you install watch enabled app on your phone it mirrors on your watch. so you don't need to install 2 apps it's essentially 1 app. Settings are mirrored too so whatever you set on your phone is on your watch.

New design been shown. Bezel is gone. I feel really sad about it.

Support for current devices at least 3 years from release date is confirmed. But i don't feel thrilled about it. All goodies will be at WearOS as well as developer support. That bad considering it's a second large wearable platform. It's officially dead by 2023.

Question is when? This summer on another unpacked event.

Few more things. New OS will use low power dedicated cores to run background tasks like HR measurement, time etc.
Which technically signals new SOC. Old 2019 Samsung Equinox is gone.

Samsung eSIM coming to WearOS so more LTE connected smartwatches are coming. Stream, answer calls, synchronize as on Apple watch. Specific focus was put on Spotify.



https://www.engadget.com/samsung-wear-os-one-ui-watch-unpacked-2021-171520963.html



Not much of solid details and actual hardware was not shown in action. 
Just hugging and kissing and pass this hug to next PR spokesperson.


----------



## Rocket1991

https://www.engadget.com/samsung-one-ui-watch-wear-os-details-171505347.html


----------



## Rocket1991

https://www.engadget.com/google-wear-os-3-update-release-date-160045459.html


More info coming in.
To no surprise on my side only Snapdragon 4100 watches are getting WearOS 3.
Somewhere next year.
If you read this announcement Fossil *new* watches (to be seen this fall) also will get WearOS 3.
None of the current Fossil models will get it.
My speculation about 64 bit i think was right on the money.


----------



## Radiocop65

Will
Galaxy watch 4 be able to read messages out loud like Apple Watch does? If and when this happens I’m switching to android. Thanks


----------



## Rocket1991

Radiocop65 said:


> Will
> Galaxy watch 4 be able to read messages out loud like Apple Watch does? If and when this happens I'm switching to android. Thanks


It should. but we won't know for sure until final version of Wear OS 3 ships out. It's out in less than 2 weeks to wait for it.


----------



## peagreen

Rocket1991 said:


> It should. but we won't know for sure until final version of Wear OS 3 ships out. It's out in less than 2 weeks to wait for it.


Maybe on Samsung, but my Mobvoi will probably have to wait a lot longer.


----------



## Rocket1991

peagreen said:


> Maybe on Samsung, but my Mobvoi will probably have to wait a lot longer.


It's sure will be Samsung on August 11. For your watch some time next year.


----------



## Rocket1991

Leaks continue :
Almost full specs been leaked out:








This is the most epic Galaxy Watch 4 leak yet!


The Galaxy Watch 4, or rather the Galaxy Watch 4 Classic, to be precise, has just been subjected to the ...




www.sammobile.com




So far new SOC confirmed! More RAM 1.5 Gb
More storage 16 GB
Support of faster Wi-Fi, BT5
New health sensor with body fat, ECG, blood pressure along with existing VO, pulse and skin conductivity
New screen with higher DPI (450X450 pixels).
Pricing been confirmed








Galaxy Watch 4, Galaxy Watch 4 Classic prices confirmed in a new leak


Samsung will unveil a bunch of new devices next week during its Galaxy Unpacked August 2021 event. The company's first ...




www.sammobile.com




There are bunch of other things but within one week we will know everything for sure.
Take a look at the links.
If all these function work out of the box it's huge leap for WearOS watches and significant update for Samsung. 
Essentially health features alone render all previous WearOS watches obsolete. don't pick on my words they may be not obsolete for you rather i am describing huge increase in functionality of health tracking.


----------



## peagreen

Rocket1991 said:


> Are you excited?
> I actually am. WearOS behaving like Tizen is a good thing. WearOS getting all proper fitness tracking and health tracking is also great! I will fill more on it later.
> Enjoy!


Any guesses/leaks concerning Google's own hardware that will make use of the new Wear OS?


----------



## Rocket1991

peagreen said:


> Any guesses/leaks concerning Google's own hardware that will make use of the new Wear OS?


Nope. But you gonna get Samsung and Fossil very soon. Should be good for anything you want. Google was promising something but i doubt they will put something this time like they did not in any other time in the past. Fitbit has nothing they can repackage and Samsung "already" sells WearOS watch along with Fossil they will become #1 and #2 of WearOS market. Why Google will even bother. May be next year when WearOS 3 will be in completed state. If they care about Fitbit (again considering their Motorola acquisition Goggle has sometimes 0 business sense) they should be worrying about not undercutting their own business.
When Motorola was Google and Motorola been making Moto360 it did not translate into any Pixel Wear/Watch. An that would of been very direct transition. Did not happened.

So plenty of reasons to say no. Only wishful thinking behind yes answer.


----------



## Rocket1991

So Wear OS 3 is already more than 2 months out.
Samsung Galaxy Watch 4 getting new firmware more or less once a month (it does not really brings new OS build though) but other 2 manufactures put their updates as 2022 with not much of specifics. It could be January (doubt it) or December.

Not surprisingly nobody else yet announced any new hardware to match WearOS3. If they could not get their hands on new OS there is not much pint to release new models now. 

More on WearOS 3 here:








Wear OS explained: Compatible watches and Wear OS 3.0 update details - Wareable
 

We compile everything there is to know about Google's smartwatch software into one guide, including a list of compatible watches and more




www.wareable.com





One of the shining things WearOS 3 should get fitness tracking from Fitbit and that a good thing.
I suspect some kind of subscription and that is bad thing.


----------



## Rocket1991

Galaxy Watch 4 getting new updates once in a wild.
New one which will be out ASAP will introduce new health features which are more on the coaching side of the soft.


https://www.engadget.com/samsung-galaxy-watch-4-health-wellness-features-115001904.html


More on them in the link above but in nutshell:
1. More interval training for running and cycling
2. Sleep coaching which has to do with sleep data analysis and suggestions
3. Thor (Chris Hem. who paly Thor) app access and integration which is again more to do with coaching and data analysis.


----------



## Rocket1991

Fast forward into the future There is still only *one* Wear OS 3 Watch manufacturer.... Samsung.

List of *confirmed* WearOS 3 update candidates is here (as per Feb 2022)
Fossil Gen 6
Michael Kors Access Gen 6
Skagen Gen 6
TicWatch Pro 3
TicWatch Pro 3 Ultra GPS
TicWatch E3
Tag Heuer Connected Calibre E4

First 3 are essentially Fossil Gen 6. All above are rocking Snapdragon 4100 .

There are only few apps (outside Samsung) to be confirmed WearOS 3 rebuild

Confirmed Wear 3.0 apps for Wear 3.0

Spotify
YouTube Music
Google Maps
Calm
Sleep Cycle
Strava
LifeSum

Not really encouraging considering platform been out since August 2022 and all new smartwatches will be WearOS3. Developers seem to be unimpressed so far.

Notice lacking Google Apps which should of been first to come but so far there are only two apps. Google in it's google ways shows how uninterested it is in wearables.

I can call it a shame.

I hope list will provide kind on future proof watch purchase on WearOS platform.


----------



## Rocket1991

Full list of changes with February update
"
See the full changelog below.


Live Wallpaper Watch face update with Galaxy S22’s Wallpaper.
New Watch faces have been added to match the new bands.
More customization options, such as colors and clock fonts, have been added to existing Watch faces.
Provides information on moisture loss and intake required after outdoor running exercises for body balance and exercise efficiency.
Supports Interval Training for Running and Cycling Exercises. Make a more systematic exercise plan with Galaxy Watch!
When you’re done exercising, the Watch measures your heart rate recovery.
Check with the Galaxy Watch if your heart rate has recovered properly during your break.
Now you can see your personalized workload when running. Check and adjust your workload in real time (This indicator shows % of VO2 Max value).
Now you can see the heart rate and the calories measured on the Watch on your phone screen. Use this for safe cycling.
Now you can set personal goals for your body composition analysis.
Set your personal goals and get tips and badges to achieve them.
Provides tips and insights for body composition results (This feature is provided through a partnership with Centr: By Chris Hemsworth).
Provides 8 types of personalized sleep coaching based on sleep data measured by the Watch.
Create better sleeping habits with 4-5 weeks of coaching to match your sleep patterns! Intended for general wellness purposes only. Provides sleep guidance for your personal reference only. Not intended for use in the detection, diagnosis,
or treatment of any medical conditions or sleep disorders. Consult a medical professional for advice.
When it detects that the user is asleep, SmartThings can set actions for smart devices to create a good sleeping environment.
Orientation settings have been added to allow the Watch to be worn in the desired direction on the desired wrist. You can freely change the direction you wear your Watch through the Watch and the Galaxy Wearable app.
Provides a wider variety of Bixby voice commands. Your Bixby voice command can read notifications, reply back, and control the volume of media controls.
If you connect your phone and Watch for the first time, the apps that you often use on your current phone and other Android devices are automatically installed on your Watch (Only if the selected app exists for the Watch). The frequently used app list is provided based on the app list installed with the user’s Google account.
Get to know the various popular apps on the Play Store in the Galaxy Wearable app more easily and quickly
"








Samsung Galaxy Watch 4 series is now getting a minor performance update


Find out about all the latest and older Samsung Galaxy Watch 4 and Galaxy Watch 4 Classic updates detailed in one place.




www.androidauthority.com


----------

